# Περιστέρια > Περιστερώνες - Κατασκευές - Αξεσουάρ >  Οι Κλούβες μου(Κουμάσια)

## lazaros

Αυτές είναι οι κλούβες μου.

----------


## abscanary

Επαγγελματικές κατασκευές. Πολύ όμορφα Νεκτάριε   :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νεκτάριε καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας.Οι περιστράδες αν και δεν είστε πολλοί, αλλά βλέπω να γίνεστε ,έχετε κλέψει την παράσταση.Πολύ μου αρέσει η κατασκευή σου.  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Νεκταριε πολυ ωραια κατασκευη. Βαλε και φωτο με περιστερια μεσα στο κουμασι. Εχω κι εγω λιγους παπαγαλους, και περιμενω σε 15 ημερες και 2 ζευγαρια ταχυδρομους πιτσουνια [ 1ος μηνος ].

----------


## lazaros

Και με βούτες.

----------


## xXx

τα παπαγαλάκια που έχεις για να τις κατεβάζεις??τα έχεις φωτογραφία??

----------


## lazaros

Της βούτες βασίλη της κατεβάζω με της άλλες βούτες από της διπλανές κλούβες.

Είμαι πάνω σε τριώροφο, δεν με κλείνει τίποτα, τα πουλιά όπου και να πετάνε βλέπουν το στίγμα τους συν ότι είναι υπάκουες.

Τα παπαγαλάκια τα σβουράω στο τέλος της ημέρας για να μαζέψω τίποτα που μου έχει χαθεί και δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι.

Δεν τα έχω φωτογραφία.

Αλλά είναι μαυροκάπια,άσπρα μαυροούρια και μαυροαλαντζάδες.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Της βούτες βασίλη της κατεβάζω με της άλλες βούτες από της διπλανές κλούβες.
> 
> Είμαι πάνω σε τριώροφο, δεν με κλείνει τίποτα, τα πουλιά όπου και να πετάνε βλέπουν το στίγμα τους συν ότι είναι υπάκουες.
> 
> Τα παπαγαλάκια τα σβουράω στο τέλος της ημέρας για να μαζέψω τίποτα που μου έχει χαθεί και δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι.
> 
> Δεν τα έχω φωτογραφία.
> 
> Αλλά είναι μαυροκάπια,άσπρα μαυροούρια και μαυροαλαντζάδες.


Τι είναι τα παπαγαλάκια δεν καταλαβαίνω.Όπως και τα μαυροκάπια,άσπρα μαυροούρια και μαυροαλαντζάδες.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ωραια κουμασια.βλεπω φιλε οτι εχεις και ανοιχτωσια.εγω ειμαι κληστος γυρο γυρο με οικοδομες.θα ευχαριστιεσαι πεταγμα.

----------


## nikos3333

ωραια κλουβα μπραβο...

----------

